# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Fallout from Niall / McQueen to Die

## tammyy2j

Kieron discovers Niall's secret that he is fact Myra's son which leads to Kieron's untimely death but when the rest of McQueens find out the truth it will lead to death for one family member and another fighting for their life.

Who will be it be???????

John Paul - who is leaving but not before a reunion with Craig Dean

Tina - finally making a family for baby Max with loving husband Dom unaware that baby Max is belonging to Mercedes's ex husband Russ

Mercedes - having started a relationship with Malachy Fisher and also his brother tranny Kris

Michaela - deeply crushing on her best friend Amy's father Barnesy 

Jacqui - the feisty McQueen becomes a wreck after losing baby Max and spliting for Tony but what happens with she discovers Mercedes terminated Tony's baby 

Carmel - planning her dream wedding to murderer Calvin (thinks he killed Nige) but is Alek still her true love

Myra - the mother in a mountain of debt and a crisis of faith

----------

lizann (26-08-2008)

----------


## Bryan

never a dull moment with the McQueen's is there?  :Lol:

----------


## Bad Wolf

is one of the going to die?  niall is in it for the forseeable future - dead give away he is in the calender!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

not another death, this is getting ridiculous imo.

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

well it cant be carmel because weve seen the pictures of the wedding so shes ruled out. it cant be john paul because he leaves and then returns and leaves again, cant be mercades because shes getting involved in the hiv storyline. i doubt theyd give jacqui and tina another big bit in a storyline after the big one they both just finished. so  your left with either michela or myra? orrrrr nana mcqueen again.

----------


## Bryan

i hope its micheala as i cant stand her character, so bloody annoying! she's the worst of the McQueens!

----------


## Chris_2k11

They can kill Mercedes off i wouldnt miss her

----------


## Bryan

> They can kill Mercedes off i wouldnt miss her


i agree, she isn't a very sympathetic character - maybe this HIV storyline will be the making of her!!!

----------


## LostVoodoo

let it be nana mcqueen, everyone else is too good!

----------


## Chris_2k11

I think it will be the nana, cant see them killing any of the others off.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

didnt the mcqueens find out about his death as his body was found?

----------

